# How to get Paint off of a cement floor that has a stain finish



## dfwhomeremodele (Mar 3, 2006)

My painter got oil based paint on my customers cement floor that has a stain finish on the floor. The stain finish is coming off from us trying to remove the paint. Any thoughts or ideas on how to remove this without further damaging the stained concrete would be greatly appriecated.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

What type of paint was spilled, oil or latex?
How long has it been there?
What type of stain is on the concrete?


----------



## dfwhomeremodele (Mar 3, 2006)

The paint is a oil based


----------



## dfwhomeremodele (Mar 3, 2006)

It has been there about 4 days 
I do not know what kind of stain finish is on the floor


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

That is a problem. I would try a q-tip dipped in either mineral spirits/paint thinner, or maybe lacquer thinner if it acts stubborn. Then be prepared to match the stain and apply a coat to those areas.


----------



## dfwhomeremodele (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for your help, I will try that


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

You could also try a small wire brush if it has hardened up, but again, be prepared to match the stain...Try just scrubbing the spot and nothing else...it may pop right off if you're lucky. Is the concrete smooth?


----------



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder if heat might work? If the old surface is cured well and the new isnt, they may separate nicely, especially if the old surface is smooth. Note: havn't actually tried this myself in this exact same situation so just a thought.


----------



## 1Painter (Feb 8, 2006)

Try a straigt edge razor blade get off much as you can, then maybe a Q-tip with goof off and clean rag. Hope it's not a large area. :thumbsup:


----------

